# Who is heading to Daytona for Speedweeks?



## anhieser (Jan 25, 2013)

Who all is making the trip to Daytona for Speedweeks?  Infield or Grandstands?
Gen 6 cars looked better in Charlotte than Daytona.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 25, 2013)

NASCAR has to prove to me they can produce a entertaining, competitive product with these new cars before they get a penny from me after the crap they've called a show they have been putting on for the last several years. I hoping for a competitive show and some passing, and a display of driver skills not just how the technology can hook up a race car.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 25, 2013)

I agree with GHH.

will not give NASCAR another dime of my money.


----------



## specialk (Jan 25, 2013)

anhieser said:


> Who all is making the trip to Daytona for Speedweeks?  Infield or Grandstands?
> Gen 6 cars looked better in Charlotte than Daytona.



to much hunting left to do till the end of febuary for me......i'll head to dega in the spring and fall and atlanta on labor day.......thinking hard about richmond this year too.....


----------



## skeeter24 (Jan 25, 2013)

I will be headed down for the shoot out in a few weeks


----------



## specialk (Jan 25, 2013)

skeeter24 said:


> I will be headed down for the shoot out in a few weeks



you staying thru till the big dance too??


----------



## anhieser (Jan 25, 2013)

*.*

Wow.  Negative crowd.  Not the kind of response I was expecting.  

Anyway....Yes, I will be there the whole time.  Start tomorrow for the 24 hour race and stay until Monday after the 500.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2013)

Been going to Daytona off and on since 1963. I wont be there this year. I predict record low crowds at most venues this year.


----------



## specialk (Jan 25, 2013)

anhieser said:


> Wow.  Negative crowd.  Not the kind of response I was expecting.
> 
> Anyway....Yes, I will be there the whole time.  Start tomorrow for the 24 hour race and stay until Monday after the 500.



haters gonna' hate.....enjoy yourself and post up some pics!


----------



## specialk (Jan 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Been going to Daytona off and on since 1963. I wont be there this year. I predict record low crowds at most venues this year.



i sure hope so....i hate waiting in long lines and sitting in traffic.....


----------



## DBM78 (Jan 25, 2013)

My uncle had been going to speedweeks for 30 plus straight years. He even has a condo in Daytona he hasn't went the past 2 years. The Racing the worst its been and tickets are the hightest ever.  

I'm not planning on any Nascar races this year. Maybe a truck race or Outlaw race up at Dixie that's it. I am going to try to go the NHRA race up in Commerce.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 27, 2013)

I wish NASCAR would stop using spec cars and start using "real" cars. Bring back the excitment of the early days. Just keep the cars safer. 

Spec racing should be for poor boys that don't have the coin to compete.

Set some ground rules(like weight) and let them race. 

As a manufacturer want to make a fast car(like the winged warriors)? No problem. 
Give it your best shot and make sure their are 2,000 of them in the showroom. A new winged Tallegaga, Superbird or Daytona would be killer.

That would put my butt in a seat instead of checking in on TV at the end of the race.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2013)

jiminbogart said:


> I wish NASCAR would stop using spec cars and start using "real" cars. Bring back the excitment of the early days. Just keep the cars safer.
> 
> Spec racing should be for poor boys that don't have the coin to compete.
> 
> ...



Now Jimmy, those are some fine looking Mopars. Run them and I will be back faster than you can say Hemi.


----------



## riprap (Jan 27, 2013)

Man I miss pulling for Richard Petty. He was done winning races when I pulled for him. (kind of like my football teams) I remember watching him on that in car camera with the rag hanging out of his mouth. I remember that crash at Daytona in '86 when his head went all the way across the camera pointed towards the dash. i don't think he ever missed a race until he didn't qualify for one in '89. That was back when they had to go to a tough Richmond track second. Now days with Obama rules he would make every one. The drivers may be just as good now, but the rules are a LOT more forgiving.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2013)

riprap said:


> Man I miss pulling for Richard Petty. He was done winning races when I pulled for him. (kind of like my football teams) I remember watching him on that in car camera with the rag hanging out of his mouth. I remember that crash at Daytona in '86 when his head went all the way across the camera pointed towards the dash. i don't think he ever missed a race until he didn't qualify for one in '89. That was back when they had to go to a tough Richmond track second. Now days with Obama rules he would make every one. The drivers may be just as good now, but the rules are a LOT more forgiving.



I was lucky enough to be in Daytona in July of 1984, to witness King Richard win his 200th. That was the race that president Reagan attended. The only win I enjoyed more was Richard's win in the 1964 Daytona 500. I think it cost me around $5 for an infield ticket then.


----------



## riprap (Jan 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I was lucky enough to be in Daytona in July of 1984, to witness King Richard win his 200th. That was the race that president Reagan attended. The only win I enjoyed more was Richard's win in the 1964 Daytona 500. I think it cost me around $5 for an infield ticket then.



I bet it was rebel flags and rv's that looked like Kenny Rogers in the six pack.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2013)

riprap said:


> I bet it was rebel flags and rv's that looked like Kenny Rogers in the six pack.



It got pretty wild in the infield back then. I think I got barded and and banded.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I was lucky enough to be in Daytona in July of 1984, to witness King Richard win his 200th. That was the race that president Reagan attended.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2013)

jiminbogart said:


>



Looks like my next avy


----------



## anhieser (Jan 27, 2013)

*.*

Awesome pic of his jet.  I work turn 2 rescue on the ambulance and got tosee Bush Sr land their.  Any of yall in the infield come to turn 2 and hunt me dowm.  Kinda hard to miss  White ambulance.  Have friends coming from % states including Hawaii.  We will have a good time.  They do have better deals on tickets this year and agree attendence will be down again this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2013)

What % of the states are they coming from? I havent set in an infield in many years.


----------



## skeeter24 (Jan 28, 2013)

specialk said:


> you staying thru till the big dance too??



Not this year.  I have done that before but not this year.  I may go back down on Thursday for the twins but they really messed me up when they moved the 500 away from the President's day holiday.


----------



## specialk (Jan 28, 2013)

skeeter24 said:


> Not this year.  I have done that before but not this year.  I may go back down on Thursday for the twins but they really messed me up when they moved the 500 away from the President's day holiday.



gotcha'...i'd like to do the whole shee-bang, shoot-out, twins, trucks, nationwide, and then cup......that would be awesome!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 29, 2013)

anhieser said:


> Who all is making the trip to Daytona for Speedweeks?  Infield or Grandstands?
> Gen 6 cars looked better in Charlotte than Daytona.





I finally get to post in this thread 

I'll be at the big one. 

Idjits


----------



## daviderickson31 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll be there as well, since its my job. But I think the new cars this year and the lack of the 2 car tandem should improve racing for the fans. 

Looking forward to getting the season started! Hope everyone going has a good time.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 2, 2013)

NASCAR sucks untill they prove differnt!!!...its that simple


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 2, 2013)

nickel back said:


> NASCAR sucks untill they prove differnt!!!...its that simple



Thank you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 4, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> I finally get to post in this thread
> 
> I'll be at the big one.
> 
> Idjits



Wished i could go, i've been to the Atlanta track several times and i've alway enjoyed it. I've rode around the track in Atlanta with an actual driver. All i can say with my personal opinion is to be strapped in one of those cars and go around wide open with 43 other cars for four hours is a rush not many could take. Its awesome  Wished i had one of those cars to drive around the block every now and then


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 5, 2013)

anhieser said:


> Awesome pic of his jet.  I work turn 2 rescue on the ambulance and got tosee Bush Sr land their.  Any of yall in the infield come to turn 2 and hunt me dowm.  Kinda hard to miss  White ambulance.  Have friends coming from % states including Hawaii.  We will have a good time.  They do have better deals on tickets this year and agree attendence will be down again this year.



I was at the 500 when Bush came in, that was pretty cool watching AF1 land back there. I was also sitting in turn 4 when Sr hit the wall. When I saw the EMT walk up and look in the car and turn around without offering assistance I knew something wasn't good. Then they put the blue tarp over the car.   I wished he had never try to block for Jr and Mikey.

I'll be back in turn 4 this go around. Be safe out there and hopefully no one will need your assistance.





mudracing101 said:


> Wished i could go, i've been to the Atlanta track several times and i've alway enjoyed it. I've rode around the track in Atlanta with an actual driver. All i can say with my personal opinion is to be strapped in one of those cars and go around wide open with 43 other cars for four hours is a rush not many could take. Its awesome  Wished i had one of those cars to drive around the block every now and then



Never been to Atlanta but always wanted to. Going on a ride along is on my bucket list, bet that was a blast. Being at an actual race is exhilarating, nothing like on tv. Not to mention getting the world's best brats.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll be at the Vegas race a couple of weeks after Daytona!


----------



## specialk (Feb 5, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Going on a ride along is on my bucket list, bet that was a blast.



the first night race a few years back at atlanta they offered a ride-a-long for 49 bucks with the ticket package we had....me, my son, and 2 cousins did it.....it was awesome to say the least...i thought the guy would cruise down pit road and ease up off the apron going down the back stretch......uh..NO.....he dumps the clutch on pit road and we hit the center of turns 1 & 2 in 4th gear......i had a right good buzz going from the jack daniels but it all went away then


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks like Nascar is kicking off the race season tonight at 8:10pm with the Unlimited Cup race tonight on TV.  Hope it's interesting with the new Gen 6 car.


----------



## riprap (Feb 16, 2013)

You mean fans can vote a driver out of the race? Sprint has done nothing but try to ruin the sport.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2013)

riprap said:


> You mean fans can vote a driver out of the race? Sprint has done nothing but try to ruin the sport.



I have not kept up at all this year and will not watch, but I dont think even Sprint would let Fans Vote Kyle out of the race.


----------



## riprap (Feb 16, 2013)

He already wrecked. Same old daytona. Whoever survives the crashes and gets help will win.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2013)

Where is Brown with his NASCAR quote?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 16, 2013)

riprap said:


> You mean fans can vote a driver out of the race? Sprint has done nothing but try to ruin the sport.



Looks like some things are changing this race season . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2013)

Who Beat?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats to Harvick in winning the 1st race for the 6th Generation new car. 

Some laps averaging over 200+mph. 



10 p.m. ET	 Unofficial results: 29-16-22-14-20-43-5-88-56-42-99-78-48-11-18-24-55-32 

Lap 75:	 Checkered Flag: Kevin Harvick takes his third Sprint Unlimited win.

1st - Kevin Harvick
Leader
LAST LAP TIME
46.149


----------



## riprap (Feb 17, 2013)

The race looked very similar to years past. Very hard to pass and you need help. I think Harvick led every lap that last segment. They just rode around til the last lap. I expect a big wreck early in the 500, a very boring middle to end and two wrecks with 10 to go that take out most from winning. I say 5-8 cars will be in good enough shape to win.


----------



## riprap (Feb 17, 2013)

Anyone notice that ford pushing that chevy made it blow up?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 21, 2013)

*Daytona Duels, a pair of 150-mile qualifying races Thursday 2pm*

Almost time for the Daytona duels today . . . 



http://www.nascar.com/en_us/news-me...e-only-known-of-the-duels-is-the-unknown.html 

UNKNOWNS PERSIST ENTERING DUELS

February 21, 2013 


*"the Daytona Duels, a pair of 150-mile qualifying races scheduled to begin just after 2 p.m. Thursday at Daytona International Speedway" *

“To me, the Duels are the most important part of the week,” Kenseth said. 



http://www.nascar.com/gen6


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Should be a good couple of races. We will see how Danica fairs today.


----------

